
Physicists spot the signatures of nuclear fusion in a table-top device - blackflame7000
https://physicsworld.com/a/physicists-spot-the-signatures-of-nuclear-fusion-in-a-table-top-device/
======
pontifier
From the discussions I've had, and research I've read, fusion doesnt seem to
be all that hard... (There are lots of different ways to ram ions together
fast enough).

Doing it sustainably, without using hundreds of times more energy than it
yields is the tricky part.

------
FiatLuxDave
So, the interesting thing about this isn't that it is producing neutrons from
a tabletop fusion device (been there, done that), but that it is using
gas/plasma flow to stabilize the Z-pinch. This is a different approach than
the simple Z-pinches used in Sherwood. I wish them luck.

Also, since this is HN, I should note that it appears that the group that is
doing this research is raising series A funding (see:
[https://arpa-e.energy.gov/sites/default/files/03_SHUMLAK.pdf](https://arpa-e.energy.gov/sites/default/files/03_SHUMLAK.pdf)
, last slide)

